# Worth the gamble?



## Ajpowers (Apr 16, 2018)

The wife and I are looking for our first raft. We are looking to do mostly class I to light class III in the 4 corners area. Most trips will be the two of us with me at the oars (at most 1 overnight) or day trips with a total of 4 paddlers. 
I understand the bucket boat trade offs already however I am interested if this boat will be too tight or unreliable from what you can tell in the ad. Any advice as far as checking her out would be great as well. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/permalink/137500753735721


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

In my opinion, if you get one season out of it, and the frame and oars for your next rig, it's a great deal--IF it holds air...if it doesn't, it's still not a terrible deal


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

The price seems low but, I think you will never keep air in the boat. You could drop a 200 in repairs without thinking twice. The floor will not support. There NO exceptions that the oars and frame will work on a different boat. Boat looks end of life. 

IMHO you'd be better off with a Saturn, and I never thought I would say that....


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, that's one serious piece of shit raft. 

I did have that same NRS frame on my first raft. It's fine for easier rapids. I remember hearing the cracklings of wood as I did harder stuff though. Never broke but it was wearing out.

Oars are too long for that width.

Do what you gotta do but I wouldn't touch it with a 10ft oar.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Looks like a recipe for disappointment.


----------



## flipper42 (Apr 8, 2011)

I wouldn't.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I would not take it any where you do not want to swim or hike out of.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

Run away from it, fast. You can find much better boats for $500.


----------



## kfalls (Sep 10, 2015)

Where's everyones sense of adventure?


----------



## GlennD (Oct 10, 2013)

looks fine for class I-II floating. Might consider something better for class III..


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

Hmm, first run down gore or upper death?


----------



## poverty (Apr 17, 2015)

I don't think the seller is a very nice person.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

You bet your life?


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

Ajpowers said:


> The wife and I are looking for our first raft. We are looking to do mostly class I to light class III in the 4 corners area. Most trips will be the two of us with me at the oars (at most 1 overnight) or day trips with a total of 4 paddlers.
> I understand the bucket boat trade offs already however I am interested if this boat will be too tight or unreliable from what you can tell in the ad. Any advice as far as checking her out would be great as well.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/permalink/137500753735721


i would recommend a RMR 14' S/B - welded, not glued, and great handling. Your wife will LOVE you for getting a S/B raft!


----------



## Philip P. (Feb 26, 2017)

I agree with the folks below who say the frame with seats and oars is worth the money they are asking, its a good deal without the raft. That said, the older hyplon boats were really durable. NRS and Aire boats out of Idaho used the material until it was discontinued. For class 1 and 2 stuff, I would go for it. (Lifejackets and swimming skills on point!)


----------



## Mayordomo (May 17, 2016)

The sentiment is clear, move on to other opportunities. I see two older Carlisle oars with a mess between them. A good source for used rafts is the DRE sale (not sure when) and commercial outfitters who are moving older but still modern and serviceable equipment.


----------



## Philip P. (Feb 26, 2017)

DRE sale was earlier this month. Won't help them this season.


----------



## Cam Staveley (Apr 16, 2009)

*Just not a good idea*

I concur with everyone. You will spend more time trying to keep air in it than time spent enjoying the float. Be patient & continue your search.


----------



## mcchad (Feb 18, 2011)

I would definitely hold out and spend a little more and get a self bailer, you will be so much more comfortable and spend so much more time on the river and that is what it is all about.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

I agree that 1 or 2 seasons out of this will make it worth it its money. This risk may be worth the time and energy for what you need. Yes, its not high performance but so what if you don't need a big $$ boat.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

Check with Jeff Colteaux at Badassrafts.com if you are on a serious budget... he may be able to help you with a serviceable raft.


----------



## FirstTrax (May 20, 2007)

Boat does kinda look like a POS but at least it's hypalon and has decent oars so it should hold air and last for at least a few more years and be an OK boat to help you determine if this sport is really for you. I would offer him $300.


----------



## OregonianRG (Jun 14, 2010)

*No way.*

No way would I buy that setup. Total ripoff. Not practical for any kind of overnight trip.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Spend $400 renting 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattj (Feb 17, 2013)

If you’re asking if an 11 foot raft would be big enough for 4 people overnight, it depends on how big each of you are and your comfort level. My wife and I (both relatively large people) and our 2 young kids did a 5 day float in a 10 foot raft. It was very cramped but comfortable. But we had way too much gear too. Larger rafts will be roomier and more comfortable.

As for that brand or setup, no clue. You can buy new cheap, durable rafts for less than that. But with less nice modifications.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Ajpowers said:


> The wife and I are looking for our first raft. We are looking to do mostly class I to light class III in the 4 corners area. Most trips will be the two of us with me at the oars (at most 1 overnight) or day trips with a total of 4 paddlers.
> I understand the bucket boat trade offs already however I am interested if this boat will be too tight or unreliable from what you can tell in the ad. Any advice as far as checking her out would be great as well.


Not a good deal. Spend $1000 minimum for just decent rubber. You will be glad you did. 




mattj said:


> You can buy new cheap, durable rafts for less than that. But with less nice modifications.


At Walmart?


----------

